# AGS / NDGA / ADGA --- help!



## Chicknmomma (Sep 15, 2015)

My 2 does are registered through AGS. They were bred to a triple-registered buck (I think). Then I purchased a buck for next breeding, and he is registered through the AGDA.

I'm a newbie and don't know what path to take for registering. Anyone have any guidance? I'm mainly interested in milking personally, but I want to have nice quality babies to sell to others.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Adga. The other registries recognize adga registrations I believe, but adga doesn't recognize other registries. At least as far as I know. They also have milk testing and linear appraisal programs, and more shows.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ADGA is my preference.. I used to duel register with AGS too, but they don't have much to offer anymore...
ADGA and AGS recognize eachother, but neither recognize NDGA...


----------



## Chicknmomma (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok, these comments are helpful! So, I may be able to register my AGS does with AGDA? That would make things easier!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, you can register your AGS does with ADGA


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I also prefer the ADGA - they have a lot of great resources for breeders, my favorite being online registrations for kids born in your herd. The AGS is their competitor and they will recognize ADGA pedigrees and vice versa. The ADGA is very large, however, and sometimes working with them can be reminiscent of trying to work with the DMV... :roll: The AGS and NDGA are smaller and, in my opinion, more personable. 

I have successfully transferred one AGS registered goat into the ADGA and am in the process of transferring second. It can easily turn into a miserable process. My first goat, a buck, had his sire registered in the ADGA when sold but my breeder didn't choose to continue with the ADGA, just the AGS and NDGA. After about 6 months of miscommunication between the ADGA and me, I ended up having to pay for my buck's sire's ADGA transfer in order to get my goat in to the ADGA. My second goat, for my first round of error reports, I have to order all her transfer records from the AGS for all the times she's been sold and add an extra tattoo to her tail web.  

I am working on registering all my goats in the NDGA, because they recognize wethers and are specific to the Nigerian Dwarf goat. The NDGA takes a LOOONG time to process paperwork and is a rather new registry (formed in 1996), but they are a very nice group of people and they are making improvements every year.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

You can register your kids from your AGS doe And your ADGA buck with ADGA by sending your original AGS registration papers of the doe with your application each time 
We did that for a few years with one of ours until we finally just registered her with ADGA
ADGA is the only one relevant in our area since all of the shows are ADGA sanctioned


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I prefer ADGA. Much faster than AGS with sending papers back to you, and they do LA, and I also like the style of their papers better. Lol


----------

